# Js Alternators.... are they reputable and..



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

So I ordered a 370 amp alternator from js alternators on the 4th and now I can not get them to respond to any emails and they won’t reply to me in their website ?. Are they legit? What do you all know about Them? They have no phone numbers that they will answer either and none even listed on their site. I’m starting to get really pissed about this! Any help or info would be great


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

No phone number and address is a home

Good luck and learn to research prior to purchase

Did you pay cash via Western Union too? 

If credit card, file a claim.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

They are a real company... I have read threads about their alternators on many forums and watched YouTube videos of their alternators. They did finally message back today and said it will
Ship out tomorrow. The one I ordered was a custom build they said. It’s for my vw cc and red powder coated. I guess I’ll find out tomorrow since I got a tracking number on the 7th. I hope it changes to shipped


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Got their 370 amp 15v alt installed and it works great! Gonna add a bank or two of super caps to take full advantage of the alts power.


----------



## tony (May 22, 2020)

Just a heads up, do NOT order from Js alternators! Bad company with bad company service. Ordered an alt for my escape and it didn’t fit. They swore up and down that it’s the proper one so I took it to 2 mechanics for a second opinion and guess what?! It didn’t fit! And they tried everything. I have an 04 escape and the book time is 7 hours to replace. Look it up, it’s in a very difficult spot to get at. My first mechanic bill was $750 and my second was $250 because he knew my situation and felt bad. I sent the alt back and they are going to reimburse me for the alt but then a 10% restocking fee to Just dig the knife in further. I’m beyond pissed off at this point. I’ve been going back and forth for almost 3 months now. I guess there is a reason why the don’t have a number on their website. I’ll never get my money back as I’m from Canada and they are based out of the states. So I'm coming onto social media and spreading the word on how this company treats their customers. Total ******** what I’ve been through. 
Sincerely: pissed off customer.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

I got a instant response by making a post on their Facebook 1000$ give away drawing thread 😂. They even are messaging me after making a post saying they no longer reply to Facebook messages also. Just email contact only 🙄. They had me send it in and have fixed it “supposedly” and it now has a tracking number. But I think they ******** the tracking to make us think it’s making progress because it just says created for two day’s now And hasn’t shipped. But I believe they do ship once a week with all their weekly orders. They usually post the pics of outgoing shipment online. 
But I still worry


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

I I wonder if the guy from EMF audio worked at Crutchfield in the customer service department in technical support?
it would explain a lot...  




tony said:


> my escape










tony said:


> My first mechanic bill was $750 and my second was $250 because he knew my situation and felt bad.


I really need to open an auto shop.


----------



## Dana (Jul 2, 2021)

Js alternator customer service sucks 😕 how u hv a big business with know phone its takes weeks to get a response bck then they when they do they don't hv know idea wht u tlk about


----------



## Onemorecar (Sep 14, 2021)

I ordered from them took over 60 days to receive alternator and when i got it the casing was broke they tried powder coating over it worst job ive ever seen buyer beware


----------



## Rebelguy 04 (Oct 11, 2021)

tony said:


> Just a heads up, do NOT order from Js alternators! Bad company with bad company service. Ordered an alt for my escape and it didn’t fit. They swore up and down that it’s the proper one so I took it to 2 mechanics for a second opinion and guess what?! It didn’t fit! And they tried everything. I have an 04 escape and the book time is 7 hours to replace. Look it up, it’s in a very difficult spot to get at. My first mechanic bill was $750 and my second was $250 because he knew my situation and felt bad. I sent the alt back and they are going to reimburse me for the alt but then a 10% restocking fee to Just dig the knife in further. I’m beyond pissed off at this point. I’ve been going back and forth for almost 3 months now. I guess there is a reason why the don’t have a number on their website. I’ll never get my money back as I’m from Canada and they are based out of the states. So I'm coming onto social media and spreading the word on how this company treats their customers. Total ****** what I’ve been through.
> Sincerely: pissed off customer.


Dude you had a vehicle made after June 1 04 so it 2005 escape. Please fix this because I almost changed my mind about them because of this post


----------



## Onemorecar (Sep 14, 2021)

Js sells pure junk they ripped me off look up the adress of buisness it a hillbilly in carolina making them in his garage not a real buisness buyer beware !!!! They have all there comments turned off so you cant see the thousands of bad reviews look up better buisness bureau all negative feedback i knew better took the gamble and lost dont make my mistake.60 days and got a broke spray painted alt..end of story everyone buy from a real company .


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd actually buy the hell out of an alternator built by "a hillbilly in carolina". Thanks for doing my research for me!


----------



## cspiese (9 mo ago)

Sleeves said:


> I'd actually buy the hell out of an alternator built by "a hillbilly in carolina". Thanks for doing my research for me!


Same. Order placed.


----------



## kattan_tha_man (Feb 2, 2021)

imickey503 said:


> I I wonder if the guy from EMF audio worked at Crutchfield in the customer service department in technical support?
> it would explain a lot...
> 
> 
> ...


I am a mechanic and $750 isn't enough to pay the mechanic enough for his headache. There's seven hours of turning wrenches and there's seven hours of fighting the vehicle for every nut and bolt. I did one with my boss as a second set of hands for about 2 hours of it. We flat out won't do them now. Charging 7 hours rips the mechanic off. It would screw the customer to charge what the job's really worth.


----------



## PostsOnPercocet (9 mo ago)

deadrx7conv said:


> No phone number and address is a home
> 
> Good luck and learn to research prior to purchase
> 
> ...





tony said:


> Just a heads up, do NOT order from Js alternators! Bad company with bad company service. Ordered an alt for my escape and it didn’t fit. They swore up and down that it’s the proper one so I took it to 2 mechanics for a second opinion and guess what?! It didn’t fit! And they tried everything. I have an 04 escape and the book time is 7 hours to replace. Look it up, it’s in a very difficult spot to get at. My first mechanic bill was $750 and my second was $250 because he knew my situation and felt bad. I sent the alt back and they are going to reimburse me for the alt but then a 10% restocking fee to Just dig the knife in further. I’m beyond pissed off at this point. I’ve been going back and forth for almost 3 months now. I guess there is a reason why the don’t have a number on their website. I’ll never get my money back as I’m from Canada and they are based out of the states. So I'm coming onto social media and spreading the word on how this company treats their customers. Total ****** what I’ve been through.
> Sincerely: pissed off customer.


Interesting. I bought a 250 amp about four months ago. It’s awesome. Not only that, when I emailed them with questions they got back to me within ten minutes.


----------



## Maachi101 (5 mo ago)

tony said:


> Just a heads up, do NOT order from Js alternators! Bad company with bad company service. Ordered an alt for my escape and it didn’t fit. They swore up and down that it’s the proper one so I took it to 2 mechanics for a second opinion and guess what?! It didn’t fit! And they tried everything. I have an 04 escape and the book time is 7 hours to replace. Look it up, it’s in a very difficult spot to get at. My first mechanic bill was $750 and my second was $250 because he knew my situation and felt bad. I sent the alt back and they are going to reimburse me for the alt but then a 10% restocking fee to Just dig the knife in further. I’m beyond pissed off at this point. I’ve been going back and forth for almost 3 months now. I guess there is a reason why the don’t have a number on their website. I’ll never get my money back as I’m from Canada and they are based out of the states. So I'm coming onto social media and spreading the word on how this company treats their customers. Total ****** what I’ve been through.
> Sincerely: pissed off customer.


Not Gonna lie, thats kinda your fault for spending way to much on something you can do yourself. How you gonna spend more to get it installed than what the alternator actually costed. It only takes about an hour to replace yourself.


----------



## Old Rocker 58 (Aug 9, 2021)

I have a 390 amp JS Alternator which did crap out on me but they fixed it as UT was under warranty and I haven't had a issue since. Personally I found thier customers service to be good and everything was fixed in a timely manner


----------



## sdmack55 (4 mo ago)

Selkec said:


> So I ordered a 370 amp alternator from js alternators on the 4th and now I can not get them to respond to any emails and they won’t reply to me in their website ?. Are they legit? What do you all know about Them? They have no phone numbers that they will answer either and none even listed on their site. I’m starting to get really pissed about this! Any help or info would be great


Its getting to be a big club. Ordered an altenator two months ago. They took my money immediately and no alternator. I asked for a refund two weeks ago and they said they were shipping it out the next day. Sure enough a shipping tracking number showed up, "label created." Two weeks later no shipping. This is a dishonest situation.


----------

